# Books that make you go Ahhh!



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Ever read a book that you just didn't want to end?  One that made you go Ahhh!  Please tell me about your latest reads that fit into that catagory.  

It's been a long time since I got that feeling from a book and I love it when readers say that about my books.  I think the last one I felt that way about was The Notebook by Nicholas Sparks.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I read Roger Zelazny's first "Amber" series about once a year, and it never fails to satisfy me. It's not availabe for Kindle, but there is now a single-volume compilation of both "Amber" series (10 books total). The 2nd series is almost as good, but not quite.

PS: I recommend the works of Roger Zelazny to any aspiring author who wants to see how a master can evoke vivid images with an economy of words.

I also find the majority of Terry Pratchett's "Discworld" books to be very satisfying. Among my favorites are:


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I just finished the book "the help" and felt sad when it was over because I really liked the characters.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

jaspertyler said:


> I just finished the book "the help" and felt sad when it was over because I really liked the characters.


I have to 2nd The Help. It's one of the best books I've read in a long time.

Others in this category are Outlander, The Time Traveller's Wife, and Water for Elephants.

I'd also have to say I devoured the In Death series by JD Robb. There are more than 30 in the series, great for when you want something to not end...


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I'd say "The Notebook"  and most recently "Smash Cut" by Sandra Brown


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Seriously. Good. Book.

I have it in hardback and am actually considering getting it again on Kindle just to be able to read it anytime, anywhere. And if you've hung around here long at all, you know I'm _not_ a re-reader. . . . . .


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Forgot to add The Thirteenth Tale. Another of my favorites.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I've read a lot of really great books in the past few months, many of which gave me that satisfying "Ahh" feeling. I just went through my digital library and this one really stands out in my memory. I loved this book and have read it all the way through twice (since April!) and have read favorite bits a few dozen times. Lots of historic detail and lots of action. I bought the paper version which is really a testament to how great it is!


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Two suggestions not yet mentioned (although I would, most assuredly, endorse "Time Traveler's Wife"...even if the author won't allow it to be published electronically):  I loved, loved, loved Lisa See's "Snow Flower and the Secret Fan", and Keith Donohue's "The Stolen Child".  I have probably gifted those two books more than any, including the first Harry Potter and "Wicked", both of which I gifted a LOT when they were first  published.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Re: _Wicked_.

I never read it. Was going to. But my son said it was a great musical but only a so-so book. . . .so it's way on my back burner at this point. . . . . .


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

I started Wicked but I couldn't get through it.  I don't know it just didn't grap me like I thought it would.  I have to agree with the In Death series by JD Robb!  Love that series!  Can't wait for the next one to come out.  I will have to try False Colors and The Thirteenth Tale.  Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Seriously. Good. Book.


Love that one! That might have been my most recent "ahhhh" book.

Wicked was OK. Kinda slow at the beginning, then it got better when they were at school, but the political stuff was a bit thick after that.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I loved these:

I couldn't find the kindle links, but both are available for kindle. 
I also loved The _Thirteenth Tale_


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Absolutely loved this book.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

worktolive said:


> Absolutely loved this book.


Me too...there were moments where I laughed out loud, quite a few where I teared up.. Awesome book.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

parakeetgirl said:


> Me too...there were moments where I laughed out loud, quite a few where I teared up.. Awesome book.


I agree. This was one of the first books I read on Kindle, and it was super.

It was really sad to hear that after spending many years with research and writing, the author died just before the book was published.


----------



## Auntycon (Sep 2, 2009)

We love Pat Conroy and have loved all his books. The new one did not end like we thought it would, so could there be a sequel coming?  I can hope can't I?..
We fought over the Kindle when his "South of Broad" came out so of course I am waiting for the second Kindle to arrive any day. We have Help, Fool, This is where I leave you, The Last Song and many others to read... We both read several books a month so this is the best way to get the latest and greatest.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

More good suggestions.  Thanks.  My list is getting longer and longer.  I just love that feeling when you finish a good book.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

"Soul Intent" and "Soul Identity" by Dennis Batchelder were my most recent ahhhh books.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

evpseeker said:


> "Soul Intent" and "Soul Identity" by Dennis Batchelder were my most recent ahhhh books.


That's one of the great things about any of the arts: everyone has different tastes, but there's something out there to satisfy each of those tastes. I found _Soul Identity_ to be only mediocre: it read pretty well, but there were just too many aspects to the plot and characterizations that bothered me. Then again, it's not really in my "sweet spot" as far as genres go.

Sorry, didn't mean to take the thread off on a tangent, I just continually find it interesting how, for instance, one person can have, say, _Moby Dick_ on his/her best books list while another will have it on his/her worst books list.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 5, 2009)

"THAT OLD CAPE MAGIC" Richard Russo Excellent!


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

evpseeker said:


> "Soul Intent" and "Soul Identity" by Dennis Batchelder were my most recent ahhhh books.


I'm hearing a lot about this author. I think I'll have to check him out. I've been corresponding with him on some of the other threads. He's getting great reviews.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

NogDog said:


> That's one of the great things about any of the arts: everyone has different tastes, but there's something out there to satisfy each of those tastes. I found _Soul Identity_ to be only mediocre: it read pretty well, but there were just too many aspects to the plot and characterizations that bothered me. Then again, it's not really in my "sweet spot" as far as genres go.
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to take the thread off on a tangent, I just continually find it interesting how, for instance, one person can have, say, _Moby Dick_ on his/her best books list while another will have it on his/her worst books list.


You didn't take the thread on too far of a tangent. That's one of the reasons I posted it is to get an idea of what people enjoy. As an author I'm thrilled that everyone's taste is so different. That's what makes it challenging when you write. I was talking to a friend about that very subject today. I have certain books even by the same author that I LOVED and others that left scratching my head and saying "What were they thinking when they wrote that?" That is what makes these forums so fun.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

These (I got started with a $1 Orbit book of the month):


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

forgot to add "One Tuesday Morning" and the sequel " Beyond Tuesday morning" by Karen Kingsbury to my original post so I'll add it now.  Fantastic emotional read just have plenty of tissue handy


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

kellyabell said:


> Ever read a book that you just didn't want to end? One that made you go Ahhh! Please tell me about your latest reads that fit into that catagory.
> 
> It's been a long time since I got that feeling from a book and I love it when readers say that about my books. I think the last one I felt that way about was The Notebook by Nicholas Sparks.


Great question, Kelly. One I read years ago was _Pride and Prejudice_. But I just read a work by an unknown writer called The Second Virgin Birth by Tommy Taylor. The premise is gripping. What happens if someone discovers the DNA of Jesus and decides to clone him? This work of fiction addresses a lot of ethical, moral, legal, and religious issues around the subject of science. And the ending just made me want to read more of this fascinating story.

Debra


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Great question, Kelly. One I read years ago was _Pride and Prejudice_. But I just read a work by an unknown writer called The Second Virgin Birth by Tommy Taylor. The premise is gripping. What happens if someone discovers the DNA of Jesus and decides to clone him? This work of fiction addresses a lot of ethical, moral, legal, and religious issues around the subject of science. And the ending just made me want to read more of this fascinating story.
> 
> Debra


Okay, Now I'm interested. This sounds like a fascinating read. It's on the TBR list! Thanks for adding it.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

kellyabell said:


> Okay, Now I'm interested. This sounds like a fascinating read. It's on the TBR list! Thanks for adding it.


You're welcome, Kelly.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm reading a good book now by James Patterson called Alex's Trial.  Not what you would typically think of when you think of the Alex Cross series.  It's a good one though.  If you've read it don't tell me how it ends but he's gripped me so far!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Tempo Rubato by Brendan Carroll  Can not say enough good about it, only negative thing its not yet a movie


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

An odd choice, maybe, but I didn't want Chuck Palahniuk's "Lullaby" to end. It was just so unusual and interesting.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

One of the more thought provoking books I've read in a while is this one


Read it in DTB form a while back, don't believe it's available for Kindle. 
Anyone who knows someone with an Autistic child or someone who is Autistic owes it to themselves to read this.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Just finished Alex's Trial by James Patterson and I definitely said AHHH!  It was very good and opened my eyes to what was going on in the Reconstruction era of our own country after the civil war.  Who knew humans could be such barbarians.  This book is very good.  Worth the read.

I'm reading Widow's Tale now by Maureen Miller.  So far its off to a great start!

Kelly


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Barbara Delinsky's while my sister sleeps have tissue handy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> Read it in DTB form a while back, don't believe it's available for Kindle.
> Anyone who knows someone with an Autistic child or someone who is Autistic owes it to themselves to read this.


Here's a link to the Kindle version:










It's an excellent book


----------



## Francis (Jun 23, 2009)

Loved both the Luthiel's Song and the Maximum Ride books! They really left me wanting for more!


----------



## kalitara (May 23, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I also find the majority of Terry Pratchett's "Discworld" books to be very satisfying. Among my favorites are:


Terry Pratchett has a new book out now!

Unseen Academicals


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Art Linkletter's Kids Say the Darndest Things...


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

That book was great!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

The "Harry Potter" books!  And that's something considering there's 7 of them.

And then there's the books where I loved the characters, but hated where the author went with them.  Like Anne Rice's Vampire Chronicles and Mayfair Witches series.


----------



## pearledgar (Dec 27, 2009)

Crossroads Cafe...I really enjoyed this book!


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Crake and Oryx and The Year of the Flood by Margaret Atwood. I hope she writes another book to compliment these two so I can find out what happens next.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

any Mark Twain books...


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Anything by Nicholas Sparks always stays with me. His characters are always well written.

His latest book _The Last Song _ just stuck with me. Maybe because I could somewhat relate to it.


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

Anne Bishop's Black Jewels Trilogy. It's a very fascinating society. I must have read it 4 time already and every time I read it, I find something new. Something I missed. She's written more Black Jewels books, but these are my favorite.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

Two books I love and do not want to end are The First Annual Grand Prarie Rabbit Festival by Ken Wheaton and A Winter Haunting by Dan Simmons.I hope so much that Ken Wheaton will write more books with these characters in them.It is so funny.I highly recommend both books.I had never read anything by Dan Simmons but now want to read everything he has written.He is a great writer and I cannot hardly put the book down.When I am at work I am thinking about this book and can't wait to get home to start reading again.It is that good and most books do not make me feel this way.I would post a link but do not know how so maybe someone else will.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

me3boyz said:


> Anne Bishop's Black Jewels Trilogy. It's a very fascinating society. I must have read it 4 time already and every time I read it, I find something new. Something I missed. She's written more Black Jewels books, but these are my favorite.


I LOVE these books!


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

padowd said:


> Two books I love and do not want to end are The First Annual Grand Prarie Rabbit Festival by Ken Wheaton and A Winter Haunting by Dan Simmons.I hope so much that Ken Wheaton will write more books with these characters in them.It is so funny.I highly recommend both books.I had never read anything by Dan Simmons but now want to read everything he has written.He is a great writer and I cannot hardly put the book down.When I am at work I am thinking about this book and can't wait to get home to start reading again.It is that good and most books do not make me feel this way.I would post a link but do not know how so maybe someone else will.


Summer of Night (unfortunately not yet in Kindle) is the prequel to A Winter Haunting. Some aspects of "A Winter Haunting" make a bit more sense after reading "Summer of Night".

Link to The First Annual Grand Prairie Rabbit Festival


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Honestly, almost any book that I like, I feel a bit "Ahhh" by the time I finish.  That's just a thumbs up for the author, he has done a good job.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

MLPMom said:


> Anything by Nicholas Sparks always stays with me. His characters are always well written.
> 
> His latest book _The Last Song _ just stuck with me. Maybe because I could somewhat relate to it.


The upcoming movie starring Greg Kinnear and Miley Cyrus is very well done. My wife and I attended a test screening several months back. I believe it's due to be released in April and I highly recommend it! Bring the kleenex though!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

The Art of Racing in the Rain by Garth Stein.....Ahhhh


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I've always been a big fan of Nora Roberts, most especially her trilogies. It's just the waiting for the next one to be released that kills me.

I wanted to thank Luvmy4brats for recomending JD Robb's In Death series. I've never read any of the JD Robb books, (Nora Roberts) but I will now. =)

Have also heard a great deal of recommendations for Nicholas Sparks and I loved The Notebook....The Last Song is definately on my TBR list.


----------



## magyarbill (Dec 20, 2009)

There are way too many to list but here are two books I loved that are completely different:

The Historian by Elizabeth Kostova - I am not a fan of horror or Dracula in general but this book was impossible to put down.  It also wasn't scary at all but was suspenseful.

The Case of the Missing Books by Ian Sansom - laugh out loud fall down on the floor hilarious book set in Northern Ireland.  His other books are excellent too.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

kellyabell said:


> I'm reading Widow's Tale now by Maureen Miller. So far its off to a great start!
> Kelly


I have to agree also I loved Victory Cove also by her, it has a couple of the main characters do like a cameo appearance. I must add Brendan Carroll's Tempo Rubato & Olivia Darnell's Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs. They all have an easy reading feel to them that make you feel like you are watching a really good movie that you don't want to end.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

908tracy said:


> Have also heard a great deal of recommendations for Nicholas Sparks and I loved The Notebook....The Last Song is definately on my TBR list.


I saw the movie trailor and really want to read the book now.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Every Pern book ever written ends far to soon.  I swear I'm going to move to that planet.  I think I'll settle in Benden wine country.  I'll curl up inside with some wine and my kindle (I'm sure they are working on an interplanetary version) during a fall.  Ahhh


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

imallbs said:


> Every Pern book ever written ends far to soon. I swear I'm going to move to that planet. I think I'll settle in Benden wine country. I'll curl up inside with some wine and my kindle (I'm sure they are working on an interplanetary version) during a fall. Ahhh


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close by Johnathan Safron Foer.  I loved Everything is Illuminated (the book and the movie) so when I went on a camping trip a few summers ago, I brought Extremely Loud with me because I knew I would have hours upon hours of uninterrupted reading (I love camping...).  

I did not want that book to end.  It was so good!


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

imallbs said:


> Every Pern book ever written ends far to soon. I swear I'm going to move to that planet. I think I'll settle in Benden wine country. I'll curl up inside with some wine and my kindle (I'm sure they are working on an interplanetary version) during a fall. Ahhh


I am so with you there! Except I want to move to Cove Hold so I can hang out at the beach. Besides, snow scares me.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

me3boyz said:


> I am so with you there! Except I want to move to Cove Hold so I can hang out at the beach. Besides, snow scares me.


I'm planning on making friends with some Dragonriders so I can take vacations at Cove Hold and some side trips to Honshu. We should arrange a Kindle meetup once we get there.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I really loved "People of the Book" by Geraldine Brooks. A generational story revolving around the fate of one book.

:


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

prairiesky said:


> The Art of Racing in the Rain by Garth Stein.....Ahhhh


Is it about racing?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> Is it about racing?


Formula 1 racing, I believe, plays a major part. (I've got the sample, but have not yet decided if I want to buy it.)


----------



## Melonhead (Jan 1, 2010)

I loved Accordion Crimes by Annie Proulx. It's another one of those tales that traces an object through generations of owners. In this case it is a finely made accordion. It was a little reminiscent of the movie The Red Violin.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

911jason said:


> The upcoming movie starring Greg Kinnear and Miley Cyrus is very well done. My wife and I attended a test screening several months back. I believe it's due to be released in April and I highly recommend it! Bring the kleenex though!


I really dislike Miley Cyrus so I am trying not to hold that against the movie, lol.

I do hope it turns out as good as the book.

Nights In Roadanthe (I think I may have spelled that wrong) was horrible compared to the book. The book was so good.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

I agree with you Kevin.  Any good book usually makes me go Ahh, but there are those that just take your breath away sometimes and those are being recognized here and by so many diverse authors and genres.  That is what is so cool about being a reader.  You can go anywhere you want to go with a good book.  That is what inspires me to write as well.  To be able to give a reader that experience is better than having it myself.  

I have to agree with the Nicolas Sparks post as well.  The Last Song is definitely a keeper.  That's my latest Ahh Book.  I'm looking for more so keep posting!


----------



## Tracey (Mar 18, 2010)

The Forgotten Garden by Kate Morton was a recent one that made me go aaahhh when it was done. I haven't read her other one and have to fit it in somewhere.

The Time Traveller's Wife I would also recommend and The Lovely Bones are just another 2 that I didn't want to end.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Auntycon said:


> We love Pat Conroy and have loved all his books. The new one did not end like we thought it would, so could there be a sequel coming? I can hope can't I?..
> We fought over the Kindle when his "South of Broad" came out so of course I am waiting for the second Kindle to arrive any day. We have Help, Fool, This is where I leave you, The Last Song and many others to read... We both read several books a month so this is the best way to get the latest and greatest.


I especially loved "The Prince of Tides." I think it is one of the most beautifully written modern novels that I've read. I also LOVE "Pride and Prejudice," but it isn't a new book for me to have read. "Plum Island" is another book that I hated to see end.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I read it long ago, and it isn't available for Kindle, but "Lonesome Dove" always sticks out in my mind as a book I hated to see end.  I read it when it first came out, before the the miniseries was made.  I don't know what made me pick it up at the library, maybe the title intrigued me because it wasn't my normal genre.  But gosh I loved that book and those characters, and didn't want it to end.  I've read all the prequels and sequels too except Comanche Moon - I picked up the hardback at a book sale but haven't read it yet.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> I read it long ago, and it isn't available for Kindle, but "Lonesome Dove" always sticks out in my mind as a book I hated to see end. I read it when it first came out, before the the miniseries was made. I don't know what made me pick it up at the library, maybe the title intrigued me because it wasn't my normal genre. But gosh I loved that book and those characters, and didn't want it to end. I've read all the prequels and sequels too except Comanche Moon - I picked up the hardback at a book sale but haven't read it yet.


I'm with you 100%. I have read *"Lonesome Dove"* from cover-to-cover 3 times and I purchased the television mini-series on DVD. We watch it nearly every winter. The book grabbed me from page one over the description of the origin of the Hat Creek Cattle Company (we don't rent pigs). I still laugh out loud at the humor and have a box of tissue handy for the sad parts. Was sad for days after it ended. Another book which I re-read every couple of years (I dont' know if it is on Kindle or not) that has that same "Ahhhh" effect is *"The Education of Little Tree"* by Forrest Carter. Same effect on me... hate to seen it end and cry every single time.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I am a Sookie Stackhouse addict. Can't wait for the next one.... the next one....


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

THE HUNGER GAMES, by Suzanne Collins. I couldn't put that book down. My wife read it in one sitting. The wait for Book 2 was brutal, and now the wait for Book 3 is almost over. A few more months. I'm counting the days...


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

prairiesky said:


> The Art of Racing in the Rain by Garth Stein.....Ahhhh


I loved this book!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Really loved the Distant Cousin series by Al Past. Can't wait for nunber 5!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B001GCTS36/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&n=133140011&s=digital-text
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B001GQ3DIS/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&n=133140011&s=digital-text
Great series for a relaxing read!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I have definitely read books that I didn't want to end, then all of a sudden, its at the ending. I'm like, is that it?  Is there going to be a sequel?!


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Since nobody else has said it yet...

_The Song of Ice and Fire_. Every book leaves you wanting more, then Martin takes forever getting them out. I really hope he's able to finish the series before he dies. Allegedly three more books yet to be published. The first three came out two years apart, but then it was five years to #4, and it's been five since then... At this rate, he'll be well into his 70s by the time they're all published.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> Really loved the Distant Cousin series by Al Past. Can't wait for nunber 5!
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B001GCTS36/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&n=133140011&s=digital-text
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B001GQ3DIS/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&n=133140011&s=digital-text
> Great series for a relaxing read!


You're right. I've read the first two, and they are definitely a relaxing read.


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

I can't talk enough about Rhianna Frater's books. She has an amazing series called As the World Dies about Zombies. It is three parts, but amazing all the way to the end. I also loved her Vampire Bride novel. So sad, the vampire's husbands always die...

http://amiblackwelder.com


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Another way of judging the quality of books such as these is that they so capture you that you seem to race through them just to see what happens. Then, once finished, you want immediately to start them again just so you can savor the language and the allusions without having to be concerned with the suspense of plot.

The last book which very much made me feel that was was Andrew Davidson's _The Gargoyle_...a totally lovely book!


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I've had that "I don't want it to end" feeling with a lot of the books already mentioned in this thread:
_The Help_
_The Art of Racing in the Rain_
_Lonesome Dove_ Oh, how I adore this book. I liked the miniseries and all of the prequels/sequels, but none quite measure up to how I feel about _Lonesome Dove_
_The Hunger Games_ and the sequel _Catching Fire_ (Book 2 not Kindle-ized  ) Aanxiously waiting for Book 3 in August!

Two that I haven't seen mentioned here that made me feel a sense of "loss" and "emptiness" when they ended:


















_The Name of the Wind_ is one I particularly recommend. It's really something special.


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Aravis60 said:


> I loved these:
> 
> I couldn't find the kindle links, but both are available for kindle.
> I also loved The _Thirteenth Tale_


Oy! I am so in the minority here. I am a total light reader by preference (and writing). I like my books witty, contemporary, fun, and always with a happy ending. So, for me, I am struggling to get through Belong To Me for a book club. I'm about halfway through and seriously debating whether to trudge through to the end. It's not a "bad" book per se, but I'm not in love with the writing style and I definitely hate books that deal with cancer. Just not my thing - too heavy.

For me, two books that always spring to mind for this topic are:
Something Borrowed by Emily Giffin (loved Rachel and Dex - cautiously optimistic about the upcoming movie)
Sundays at Tiffany's by James Patterson
Honorable mention: Love Overboard by Janet Evanovich (although I'm not a big fan of the Plum series)

-Jenn


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

I tend to sink into books when I read.  I love it when a book can sweep me away and leave me thinking about the characters, the place, the situation, long after I've finished.  Some of the books that have done that for me have been mentioned here: Prince of Tides, Lonesome Dove, two of my favorites.  Others include The Far Pavilions, The Cinder Path, The Stand, Can't Wait to get to Heaven, Romancing the Stone, Pride and Prejudice, To Kill a Mockingbird, Dolores Clayborne, Something Wicked This Way Comes...wow, I just realized my reading tastes are all over the place.  

~Donna~


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

I haven't read The Far Pavilions ... but want to.  It's not out for Kindle, is it?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society, Water for Elephants, Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet and The Tea Rose were all books I hated to see end.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Candee15 said:


> I haven't read The Far Pavilions ... but want to. It's not out for Kindle, is it?


I seriously doubt it. But I'm sure it will be...eventually. (Kindle is going to take over the world, don't cha know? <g>)

~Donna~


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

DonnaFaz said:


> I seriously doubt it. But I'm sure it will be...eventually. (Kindle is going to take over the world, don't cha know? <g>)
> 
> ~Donna~


Yes, I truly believe that, too <g>.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

dpinmd said:


> I've had that "I don't want it to end" feeling with a lot of the books already mentioned in this thread:
> _The Help_
> _The Art of Racing in the Rain_
> _Lonesome Dove_ Oh, how I adore this book. I liked the miniseries and all of the prequels/sequels, but none quite measure up to how I feel about _Lonesome Dove_
> ...


I second the recommendation re: Molokai -- I absolutely loved that book.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Another thumbs up for In her name.

PS: On the first couple of pages of this thread there are posts with what appears to be broken links. I find it hugely interesting to see what other people enjoy reading (and often find stuff I like from that), so it's sad when a post has several positive responses and you don't have the foggiest as to what's being referred to


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Bigal-sa said:


> Another thumbs up for In her name.
> 
> PS: On the first couple of pages of this thread there are posts with what appears to be broken links. I find it hugely interesting to see what other people enjoy reading (and often find stuff I like from that), so it's sad when a post has several positive responses and you don't have the foggiest as to what's being referred to


You are right, they appear to be broken. However, if you right click on them, you can choose to open the link from the menu and it will take you to the Amazon page.


----------



## SerenityFL (Jun 15, 2009)

I see I'm on the opposite side once again with what people love and hate.

I really didn't enjoy "The Art of Racing in the Rain".  It had its good parts, the whole dog telling the story is always endearing and some of the wisdom learned and put in to a racing formula was neat but the end made absolutely no sense to me because it couldn't be possible, so much was just too predictable and I didn't care all that much about the main character or his wife.  If the dog wasn't telling the story, I would have figuratively tossed that book against the wall.  

Books that make me go "ahhh!" are just about any Stephen King book ever written.  I know, many don't like all of his books but for some reason, even though some of his books aren't as good as his others, I just can't get enough of Stephen King.  Strangely, most of his books don't scare me, (a few have), most of them make me laugh!  He does such a good job building characters and how real they become is so fantastic that I find myself giggling a lot when reading their dialogue.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I read it long ago, and it isn't available for Kindle, but "Lonesome Dove" always sticks out in my mind as a book I hated to see end. I read it when it first came out, before the the miniseries was made. I don't know what made me pick it up at the library, maybe the title intrigued me because it wasn't my normal genre. But gosh I loved that book and those characters, and didn't want it to end. I've read all the prequels and sequels too except Comanche Moon - I picked up the hardback at a book sale but haven't read it yet.


Oh that is a goody! I'm not sure why it made me think of it but I really liked Thornbirds too. I guess because it was a series and I'd read the book first. Oh the book is ten times better than the series, but then for me it usually is.
Kelly
www.kellyabellbooks.com
www.solsticepublishing.com


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

VERY much to my surprise, I LOVED The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. I was totally confused by the sample and deleted it but so many people told me it try again, that it was a very good book---so I did. It was one of those books that literally kept me up until 4 am because I had to know how it ended. 

I do have the next two on the Kindle but I am reluctant to start them because then the whole experience will be over!   Yes, I think that is weird, too....


----------



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

Although I have not read it in some time......The Hobbit. The first of JR Tolkien's Lord of the Ring series..It was such a delightful read. Here is Bilbo Boggins who is happiest sitting by his fire with a beer, his pipe a beer and a good meal to look forward to. Not exactly the kind of fellow you would send off on an adventure but off he goes and after meeting Wolves and Elves and Giant Spiders and the subterranean Gollum he finally comes home with a magic ring. It is pretty much a fairytale but very much a story for adults as well as children. And when Bilbo finally arrives back home it most defenitely leaves you with an AHHHH.....what a well done book! and primes you for the trilogy to come.


----------



## SandyLu562 (May 8, 2010)

What has it got in its pocketsesses ...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

patrisha #150 said:


> VERY much to my surprise, I LOVED The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. I was totally confused by the sample and deleted it but so many people told me it try again, that it was a very good book---so I did. It was one of those books that literally kept me up until 4 am because I had to know how it ended.
> 
> I do have the next two on the Kindle but I am reluctant to start them because then the whole experience will be over!  Yes, I think that is weird, too....


Yep - The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo is one book where the sample would be zero help - in fact it's probably a deterrence. It gets WAY better once you get past the exposition chapters.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Yep - The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo is one book where the sample would be zero help - in fact it's probably a deterrence. It gets WAY better once you get past the exposition chapters.


I'm reading it now. . . . .have enjoyed it thoroughly from the beginning. . . .am probably 60% through, maybe a little more -- harder to tell as I'm on a Kindle Klassic. . . .


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

I have quite a few Ahhh moments..I define these as occasions where I don't want the book to end, am reaching for the sequel with the left hand as the right hand is putting the book down, or that made me want to convince everyone I know to get the book!

Recently my latest ahhh's are these two





















and the My Blood Approves series by KB's own Ms. Hocking


----------



## MinaVE (Apr 20, 2010)

Figment said:


> (although I would, most assuredly, endorse "Time Traveler's Wife"...even if the author won't allow it to be published electronically)


Didn't exactly go Ahhh! with this book, but I was choking back tears 2/3 of the way and let go only at the end. A rare experience for me.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Dracula's Guest by Bram Stoker had me very hooked.  I think his short stories are better than the novels, and certainly seem original.  Someone recommended "The Monk" by M.G. Lewis on the public domain thread of Amazon and it was quite a ride.  The long tangents got a bit annoying until the end where it all wrapped up with a punch.  I mean a punch.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

My favorite book of all time is Torey Hayden's "One Child".  I first read it when I was 15 and fell in love with it.  I ended up modeling my career after that book!!

She has a whole slew of similiar books out now, including a sequel called "Tiger's Child".  I love them all, but that first one is still my favorite. 

Sadly, it's not available on the Kindle and you can't borrow my author signed copy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

skyblue said:


> The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society, Water for Elephants, Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet and The Tea Rose were all books I hated to see end.


I loved the Tea Rose, and Water For Elephants. I'm in the middle of Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet, and loving it. And since you have good taste, I'll be reading Guernsey soon.
deb


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

My MIL just loaned me Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet (along with Olive Kitteridge), so I am going to be starting it soon. I've heard a lot of good things about it lately.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I am reading Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet on my Sony Touch and the battery is dead and it's killing me.  I have less than 100 pages left and I could have finished it this evening.  Errrrr.  
I'll be reading Gone For a Soldier before I go to sleep tonight.  
deb


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

drenee said:


> I am reading Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet on my Sony Touch and the battery is dead and it's killing me. I have less than 100 pages left and I could have finished it this evening. Errrrr.
> I'll be reading Gone For a Soldier before I go to sleep tonight.
> deb


I love Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet! Henry is such a memorable character. I hope your battery charges quickly!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.  It did charge and I was able to get to my books again.  
I had let it go so long it froze.  Errrr.  Frustrating.  
I read some last night, and have the last 20 pages left for this morning with my coffee.
deb


----------



## A_J_Lath (Jun 6, 2010)

'Imagica' by Clive Barker. Such involving worlds, characters - and yes, a few of those heavy-duty nasty bits that he does so well - and storylines. Thankfully, it's a long book, so there's plenty of time to wish it not to end!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Seriously. Good. Book.
> 
> I have it in hardback and am actually considering getting it again on Kindle just to be able to read it anytime, anywhere. And if you've hung around here long at all, you know I'm _not_ a re-reader. . . . . .


Ann, am I missing something, or did you not say which book you are referring to? I'd like to know!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, that quote was from nearly a year ago  but. . . . .I was responding to a post about _The thirteenth Tale_ by Diane Setterfield.

Kindle edition is available; priced at $12.99 currently. . . .paperback, probably trade size, is $10.88. Worth it at either price. . .


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Loved 'Servants of Twilight' and 'Watchers' by Dean Koontz.


----------



## Susan Petrone (Jun 7, 2010)

Wallace Stegner's Angle of Repose. The last paragraph--heck, the last sentence is utterly transforming.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Yep - The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo is one book where the sample would be zero help - in fact it's probably a deterrence. It gets WAY better once you get past the exposition chapters.


Okay, you've got me curious now. I've got to go read this one. I'll let you know what I think.
Kelly
www.kellyabellbooks.com
www.solsticepublishing.com


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

For me it is anything by James Rollins. I'm anxiously awaiting his next release in August. He is by far my favourite author.


----------



## lorezskyline (Apr 19, 2010)

American Gods by Neil Gaiman is one that I really enjoyed and didnt want to end.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Just finished *Girl in Translation*. I *LOVED* this book! I highly recommend it.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Basilius said:


> Since nobody else has said it yet...
> 
> _The Song of Ice and Fire_. Every book leaves you wanting more, then Martin takes forever getting them out. I really hope he's able to finish the series before he dies. Allegedly three more books yet to be published. The first three came out two years apart, but then it was five years to #4, and it's been five since then... At this rate, he'll be well into his 70s by the time they're all published.


My mother in law and brother in law are rabid fans. They're biting their nails over when the next will be published. So I read one short story and I agree he's really good. I will get around to the series later this year, maybe over the summer. It's on the TBR list.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Indy said:


> My mother in law and brother in law are rabid fans. They're biting their nails over when the next will be published. So I read one short story and I agree he's really good. I will get around to the series later this year, maybe over the summer. It's on the TBR list.


By about the time you finish the first book, you have an idea that you're entering a deep, emotional, surprising series. By the time you finish the second, you'll realize that you're reading something very special. By the end of the third, you'll wonder why it took you so long to discover the series in the first place and wish someone had pointed you to them years ago.

At least, that's how it went for me. 

David Dalglish


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Anything by James Lee Burke.  He always satisfies.


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> By about the time you finish the first book, you have an idea that you're entering a deep, emotional, surprising series. By the time you finish the second, you'll realize that you're reading something very special. By the end of the third, you'll wonder why it took you so long to discover the series in the first place and wish someone had pointed you to them years ago.
> 
> At least, that's how it went for me.
> 
> David Dalglish


Which series are you talking about?


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Luna said:


> Which series are you talking about?


He was talking about Fire and Ice series by George R. R. Martin.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry, I quoted someone who was also quoting someone talking about Song of Ice and Fire, and didn't catch that when the earlier quote dropped off there wouldn't be a name of a book anywhere.

David Dalglish


----------



## MinaVE (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a new answer for this: Girl with the Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson.

I actually went "Aah!" several times because the story really got to me, and then when it ended I didn't want it to, so I started on Girl who Played with Fire immediately.


----------



## buku (Jun 29, 2010)

I really liked

The Help by Kathryn Stockett
Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet by Jamie Ford
Sarah's Key by Tatiana de Rosnay


----------



## Maker (Jun 22, 2010)

Middlesex by Jeffrey Eugenides.  I like non-soap-opera-like sweeping, family stories that cover many generations.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

*Fire and Ice series by George R. R. Martin*

I hated when each book ended, and I hate having to wait more than 2 years between books, but they _are_ worth the wait.


----------



## MinaVE (Apr 20, 2010)

Maker said:


> Middlesex by Jeffrey Eugenides. I like non-soap-opera-like sweeping, family stories that cover many generations.


Loved this too! Had the strange quality of so much happening in so few pages though. Felt like I wasn't reading fast enough.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I just finished The Forgotten Garden by Kate Morton and I would definitely say it falls into this category for me.


----------



## TulipTrainer (Jun 6, 2010)

Are we talking about the relaxing kind of Ahh! or the scared kind of Ahh! Either way, I've got good books:

Relaxing: The Help

Scared/Tense: Hunger Games or Kilborn thrillers


----------



## Tracey (Mar 18, 2010)

> I just finished The Forgotten Garden by Kate Morton and I would definitely say it falls into this category for me.


Me too. I wanted to go out and devour all the rest of her books but found out that it was only her second. Her third book is due out later this year.


----------



## Genaro Zamora (Jul 6, 2010)

For me,
The Silence of the Lambs 
by Thomas Harris

it's awesome, just like the movie.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Genaro Zamora said:


> For me,
> The Silence of the Lambs
> by Thomas Harris
> 
> it's awesome, just like the movie.


Agreed! Did you read Hannibal? I really enjoyed that one as well!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Susan Petrone said:


> Wallace Stegner's Angle of Repose. The last paragraph--heck, the last sentence is utterly transforming.


Susan! This is one of my all-time favorite books. Moving, funny, fascinating, painful, beautiful. Even Stegner's other books were a let-down for me after this one. Sometimes the Pulitzer Prize really gets it right.

Not on the same level, but in the same general direction, I just read Richard Russo's BRIDGE OF SIGHS. Tore through it and was so sorry it ended because I was so invested in the characters!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B000W916O8/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&n=133140011&s=digital-text


----------



## Genaro Zamora (Jul 6, 2010)

911jason said:


> Agreed! Did you read Hannibal? I really enjoyed that one as well!


No I hadn't read Hannibal. I need to though.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Genaro Zamora said:


> No I hadn't read Hannibal. I need to though.


Actually, it was Hannibal Rising I meant to ask about. I know some people _really_ don't like it, but I found it to be great! For me, at least, it really explained how Hannibal became Hannibal.


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

kellyabell said:


> I'm hearing a lot about this author. I think I'll have to check him out. I've been corresponding with him on some of the other threads. He's getting great reviews.


Dennis Batchelder friended me on Facebook a few years back. He even found my real name (Nell Gavin is a pen name) and friended me there as well (I have two pages). I am ashamed to say that I have not read his books or corresponded with him, though I enjoy the photos of his travels. I will need to check him out.


----------



## Carolyn A (Jul 25, 2010)

I totally loved A Patchwork Planet by Anne Tyler.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Mitch Albom's books always have a big effect on me, particularly _The Five People You Meet in Heaven_. I cried and I'd even seen the TV movie first.


----------



## Genaro Zamora (Jul 6, 2010)

911jason said:


> Actually, it was Hannibal Rising I meant to ask about. I know some people _really_ don't like it, but I found it to be great! For me, at least, it really explained how Hannibal became Hannibal.


I enjoyed the movie, it answered the curiosity I had about Hannibal into why he became the way he became.
I think history on characters is important in some cases.


----------



## heathermichelle (Jul 27, 2010)

Chosen by a Horse by Susan Richards is the most recent of my Ahhh books.  I laughed and cried in turns and didn't want it to end, I'm a sucker for a horse story though


----------

